# So who is going to the O.G. Indianapolis Fall Trial and Show?



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Wildo and I are looking forward to the trial in November and just wondering who all will be attending? Who is spectating and who is competing?

Check in and let us know what classes, etc ..so we can all cheer each other on!


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

I posted a thread about this a while back, but I'm going to watch.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I am. Kastle is a long stock coat and will be in the 12-18 month class.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Husband will be there. Have a koer for life, 1 working show rating/koer to dog. Will be fun: same weekend as our helper seminar. Lots of juggling!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Didn't get to go to NASS for our SG so I am really going to try to make the Indy show. I am thinking of going for Wiva's SG, BH and AD. I hear there will be a lot of entries. Last conformation show in our region so quite a few people are going to bring dogs.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm entering today for a breed survey.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I am entering Deja in the conformation show (working females) and then the breed survey. Not sure yet about doing her IPO3. I am also entering Elena in the 12-18 month class. Entries are sitting here on my desk. Just waiting for the show/registry letter from USCA since I don't have her USCA registration back.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I also think one more of our club members will be there with her 19-24 month male.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

I'd love to be able to go and watch! Good luck to everyone entering!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

FYI: Update from the club. 



> *FIRST*---the working dogs (IPO) will start at *NOON on Friday, November 16. *The *B's will also be on this day and the plan is for AD to go later that day. TRACKING WILL BE SATURDAY MORNING. *We cannot start the trial til noon per a new rule. Conformation will still be on Saturday and the Breed Survey on Sunday.
> 
> 
> *SECOND---*there is an address change---we will hold the trial at *WANNAMAKER PARK (next to the school). ADDRESS IS 4200 South Post Road Indianapolis, IN. This exit is off of Interstate 74. *


Really good location and easy to find. It is on the right side of the road. You will see the sport's fields and then take the next right off of Post rd and then turn right onto the gravel drive back to the parking area.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

We'll be at the Red Roof Inn in Greenwood. There is a RRI closer but it looked pretty sketch (bad reviews, $35/night rate).


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Better to drive. I am staying with friends about an hour away.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Anyone know when they plan to do the BH and AD? I am entered for both and would like to try BH before my AD. Guess I'll ask Carolyn also 

I am only 2 hrs away. Come crash at my house!


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

I will be there and will be part of the group most likely. Will be nice to meet some of you and put faces to names.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Bs and ADs on Friday it says in my e-mail.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I'll be there too helping.

Yes, I would email Carolyn and ask about entries and times. I have a pretty good idea, but don't know about some entries that might not have been there over the weekend.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

We just got the call last week about the change in location. Looks like the show in the the new location as well as the trial?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

She just replied that the IPOs will start at 12PM. They have 7 signed up. BH will be before AD. She said be there by 12 (for me) just to be safe.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I was totally confident in Nikon and then of course I had pre-event jitters, panicked, and made an appointment for a private session with a helper tomorrow night since Nikon hasn't done bitework in 2 weeks. I asked to do some obedience bites and secondary obedience (walk up and sit, heel away from the helper and heel down field) and a few long bites, since he hasn't done many long bites at all in the past year or so. Not going to touch the outing and guarding.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Sounds like a plan Lies. Good luck!

I made a terrible mistake yesterday - got all nutty and worked up...passed it right down to my dog...unfair correction and confused her at the worst possible time. She did great today at training, but I am still hesitant if I want to try for her BH. Oh well....I signed up already. Can't hurt to try at this point!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Thursday we're doing a major groom and coat blowout. I don't always bathe before a show but Nikon is a little stinky (both my dogs got real itchy and stinky from a food change and I've since changed back) and actually has little clumps of excess fur now that his coat is finally coming back in.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Glad the coat is in for the breed survey. I did my wash/blowout last weekend!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

It's in, still pretty flat compared to the typical show line but he's always been that way. Hopefully it's a humid weekend!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Weather report looks fairly clear. I just hope there is no sudden rain. I hate handling and calling in the mud!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Deja still doesn't have her coat (what coat she has) back from being in heat. Even a bath won't make her look "full". Oh well. LOL Elena has a much "prettier" coat.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Smithie86 said:


> We just got the call last week about the change in location. Looks like the show in the the new location as well as the trial?


Yes Sue, I just got that confirmed by Carolyn.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

qbchottu, are you entered in the show too? I'll miss the entire trial, we aren't leaving until 4pm on Friday.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

O no  

Yes we are entered in the show! Wiva in 18-24. But knowing the judge and who else will be entered, I will just be happy to get middle of the pack. I will really be annoyed if I get called out last...we have worked hard and she has been doing really well at ring work....oh well. It is what it is


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

No worries I've been last several times!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

It's fine to be last when I deserve it, but not when there is obvious bias and my dog is already marked down before she even moves...


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yep like when showing working lines. My dog was placed last even though the two dogs in front of him were out of shape and quit moving every half lap.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Yep...I will need to travel some to find shows under different judges. Hard since it is limited around here - same judge at all the shows.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Yep, the only time I showed Akela I understand the lack of training... my dog leaped like a kangaroo while the other dogs trotted beautiful, but to place after a dog that was obviously sick is discouraging... and I showed only because the judge had hinted me he liked the dog, LOL! 

But I can't complain, he got a great rating "for his line". That will be on his pedigree and i doubt I'll ever show again


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm really looking forward to this show! And I'm pretty excited that it doesn't start until noon- at least I get to sleep in on Friday! :rofl: And I'm very, very excited to see good friends and root them on!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I can leave a day later, but now have to get up early so I can make the start of the trial. 4.5 hour drive for me.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

try being last when the dog in front of you is falling on it's forehand so bad that you are waiting for it to sprawl out in a heap! Politics in action. grrrr.....so I go to judges who don't have the personal connection so strongly to the club putting on the show....

Lee


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Just found the release for this event, and found this in it:


> Only dogs participating in this event will be allowed on the training/trialing grounds


I assumed that was the case but was hoping it wasn't. I doubt I can stay all day at the show since it's too far away for me to run home and let Pimg out for a break.  I wonder if it would fly to for me to park just off the grounds (like at the school yard just to the east of the event grounds).


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

wolfstraum said:


> try being last when the dog in front of you is falling on it's forehand so bad that you are waiting for it to sprawl out in a heap! Politics in action. grrrr.....so I go to judges who don't have the personal connection so strongly to the club putting on the show....
> 
> Lee


Yes Lee. So frustrating! I have been conditioning her and she looks fantastic. Muscle development, stamina and substance (all without "extra" help - can't say that much these days )

The more I hear about who is entered and how the show will inevitably go...the more jaded I get... Oh well. I just need my SG show rating. Sadly we have not shown since she as a pup (don't even get me started on co-ownership) so I will be happy to get a rating as a young adult. I need to make some of the IL, GA and Carolina shows. New judges to get a decent perspective on my dog...rather than just being marked down because her face is not black and she is black/tan, not black/red. Structure, movement and presence over color!!! Thought that was covered in GSD 101...



wildo said:


> Just found the release for this event, and found this in it:
> 
> 
> I assumed that was the case but was hoping it wasn't. I doubt I can stay all day at the show since it's too far away for me to run home and let Pimg out for a break.  I wonder if it would fly to for me to park just off the grounds (like at the school yard just to the east of the event grounds).


Take her and leave her in the car. Nobody will know if your dog is entered and even if you were entered, you could certainly pull her and she would stay in your car anyway. Just leave her crated in the car. Go let her out for potty breaks when needed and away from the trial/show fields. You will be fine to bring her. I believe Brandi is bringing Balen on Sat for a photo so you will be in good company 

Just don't have her on lead the whole time with her barking, aggressing and distracting everyone...that is annoying and why they warn no outside dogs, but if your dog keeps well in the car and you don't distract the competitors, nobody will care if you have her.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

As long as you are respectful it should be fine. I'm bringing Coke because my husband is coming along, like he's not going to stand out....Most of us own dogs that aren't entered but can't be left home all weekend. At least Pimg is the right breed! They can't really tell you what dogs you can/can't have in your vehicle and I don't really see you as someone who would let their dog run wild ringside.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have two dogs entered and will have all 5 with me. If I couldn't bring them I couldn't go. Don't have them ring side or where they will be bothering the competitors or their dogs or causing interference. Keep them on leash, pick up after your dog (THIS IS ONE OF THE WORST ISSUES AT SHOWS), don't do anything that might cause the club hardship or problems about future use of this facility. 

I am showing two working lines. I am already at a disadvantage. As long as they get a fair rating I don't care about placement. I have done some work with them as much as Lies and I were able to do plus conditioning. I have discussed collars and been offered help from some experienced show people. Deja has no coat, but is extremely fit. Elena is fancier, but a bit less cooperative about the whole gaiting thing unless I am fairly close (and then I am too slow). 

This is a wonderful club with a lot of really nice people. They are my club away from home.  People will have fun.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I find that if I just don't pay attention to the politics, I have more fun  My dogs have never challenged for top spots (well Nikon got second a few times in small classes) but I've never not been given a rating I thought I deserved. I try my best to make my dogs presentable and introduce them to the ring and the procedures beforehand. Even Pan the crazy working line did really well (I thought) in his shows and outperformed some of the show lines as far as his movement, overall temperament, and being in really fit condition (he could have run ten more laps!). He got last place at his second show but still the top rating and it was the show right before the Sieger Show (with a judge who was at the Sieger Show) so I let the other owners get all worked up about the exact placements.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks everyone. Shewww... that would really suck to have to leave here at home all weekend. Yes of course I would keep her well under control and well away from the ring! 

Glad to hear your husband is coming, Lies- it will be cool to meet him!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

He was like "is this the one where the German shepherds run in a circle or is flyball?" (and he says the word "flyball" with a tone of voice that I know he's referring to the screaming shrieking chaos).


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Liesje said:


> (and he says the word "flyball" with a tone of voice that I know he's referring to the screaming shrieking chaos).


That's the _only_ way to say "flyball" ...that crazy sport!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

As long as you are respectful in how you take out your dogs, etc and are not near the ring, trial field, that should be OK.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

wildo said:


> That's the _only_ way to say "flyball" ...that crazy sport!


He's come to one practice, and half a tournament, lol.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm not going to make it to the show. DH has to work out of town the whole weekend and I have no one to watch my kiddo and I dont think he could handle the cold.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Not too cold. 50-54 and sunny. Will be a great weekend. Come for a little while.


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

I have to say I'm getting pretty excited about this. This will be the first trial I attend.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Agree with Lisa. Can't ask for better trial and show weather! Come for a few on Sat and say hi!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

My husband and I had hoped to be at this trial to either compete or spectate. Mostly it was to come see Lisa and bring Sundance out so she could see him again in person. Still wishing we could do it but ya know there is that money, travel and time off work issue! Just not going to work this year - unfortunately. 

Oh well, I hear there is a trial in MI in October of 2013 we'll definitely have to plan on. Maybe we'll plan to trial then too.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm also excited and am pretty sure I'll get to be there most of the weekend. Maybe a *little late on Friday (have some morning errands to run first) but most of the weekend for sure.

Lisa- did you see Chris Wild's reply about Ernst v Weinbergblick? I'm guess you also have enough experience to be able to talk about dogs like that. So in that train of thought- who should I be looking out for? What dogs are really standing out right now that I should make a special note to check out?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My husband has to work tomorrow (he's a teacher) so we're missing the whole trial for sure, we'll be leaving about 4:30PM and I think it's a 5 hour drive for us. I'll be there for the whole show Sat and Sun though. Nikon's getting groomed (by me) over my lunch break today. We're also taking Coke along so if anyone wants a wiggly butt mutt to love on he will accept volunteers! My husband is 6'4" so we should be easy to spot. I drive a white minivan with CAUTION K9 on the back.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

High five for white minivans! I'll be driving my van up for Friday (need to bring my bike) and will be in my hybrid the rest of the weekend. Might have Whiskey with me also - the rest will stay at home. He is on new meds and has the runs so I don't trust him to stay for long by himself. We will be there at 12 Friday, Sat and possibly Sun. 

I call dibs to be first in line for Coke snuggles.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I am nervous about a darn show and survey. I don't get this nervous about trials. 

Lies, Elena looks great, but Deja's tight coat is well, tight. Should I give her a bath? Would it make her look better and even keep until Saturday? You can see every muscle on her. No hiding her faults with fancy grooming. 

Wildo, there are some dogs in Germany that I like, but I haven't been to enough trials this year to see much. There are dogs I really like and am seeing some nice pups from (Mike's dog Irmus and Tommy Gilies dog Figo), but none that are jumping out at me as the right cross for Deja. I am seriously looking since I want to breed her in the spring. 

I will not be hard to miss. I drive an older (like rusty) white Ford F-350 crew cab diesel with a cap and will have my whole pack with me. Plus the MI plates, South MI SchH and Police Club sticker are sort of a dead give away. 

I am leaving at 7:30 tomorrow morning so will be there when the trial starts at noon and then for the whole weekend.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Lisa if she's not dirty I wouldn't bother. I'll bring my dog blower and provided we can plug it in somewhere we can spritz her and blow her backwards.

LOL re. Lisa's old truck. You can hear it coming before you see it.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Looking forward to meeting you (and others) Lisa!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh- Figo vom Fuchgraben. I feel like I've definitely seen that name here recently in a couple threads. I do know of Irmus, though I didn't know he was entered (which is kind of a silly thing to say since I _only_ know of the people on this board who are going, lol!)


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

ROFL, yeah, sure, I can see Deja standing there for that. I will bring my power back up batteyr and we can plug it into that. 

She is clean, she just looks like a Doberman. :rofl: 

Vinnie, I didn't realize you guys were going to come down.  We have a trial in June too. 

Lies, this truck is quiet compared to my Dodge. 

OK, I need to run errands or I won't get stuff done today so I can leave.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Neither are entered. Just dogs I know.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Finally got all my paperwork for the survey! I'm paranoid handing over original paperwork (that I just calculated represents over $500!!) so I make a paper copy and digital scan of everything. Then I remembered that there are a few things they will accept copies of but couldn't remember what, so I went back and made another paper copy of everything. Then I could not find my USCA member card! Tore my office cubicle, house, van, and purse apart last night and no luck. This morning I went through a stack of papers again and it was right there, of course. Just so I'm clear, I have (originals and 2x paper copies):

- AKC full registration certificate (purple)
- official (with seal) AKC 4 generation pedigree
- OFA certificates for hips and elbows
- a WDA show card with SG rating awarded by an SV judge
- WDA scorebook with BH awarded by an SV judge
- AWDF scorebook with SchH1 (awarded by USCA judge) and AD (awarded by USCA-SV judge)
- USCA registration (pink)
- USCA member card exp 11/13


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Willy a good friend of mine is breeding her bitch to Figo this month.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

lhczth said:


> Vinnie, I didn't realize you guys were going to come down.  We have a trial in June too.


Yes, we were planning to surprise you and take our fall vacation time and come out there with the boys and do the trial or just watch you and the girls show/trial. I also wanted to see Martinsville again as it has been so many years so we were planning a few extra days too. Doug couldn't get the time off so I'll spend my vacation time at home.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Would have been great to see everyone. 

You will not recognize Martinsville or at least the outlying areas. The town, itself, probably hasn't changed much. They have done a nice job of preserving its original look. They have replaced the bridge over the river heading west to 67 (can't remember what road we are on there. Just know I use it to cross from 67 to 37, or is it 39). 

Lies, I have done the same thing. Of course the SV has Deja's paperwork so I only have a letter stating that and no pedigree or registration. Everything else, though, has been copied.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Caro knows that I am not going to be there, so I have put together dogs' paperwork for Gabor and Dena is alreay with Falon on a girls' road trip...

Falon- look for the Volvo, not green SUV....


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

lhczth said:


> You will not recognize Martinsville or at least the outlying areas. The town, itself, probably hasn't changed much. They have done a nice job of preserving its original look. They have replaced the bridge over the river heading west to 67 (can't remember what road we are on there. Just know I use it to cross from 67 to 37, or is it 39).


I'm sure it's changed some in the past 30 or so years.  What I'd like to see most is in town, mostly around East Washington Street.


----------

